
Ask HN: What is the best way to not feel lost in a technical meeting? - hashnsalt
As a new employee, how do you prevent yourself from feeling lost in a technical meeting? Even after a few weeks, I don&#x27;t quite understand everything that people bring up in their updates. Interrupting to ask for details that might be redundant for others seems very counter-productive. I am curious to hear your thoughts on this issue and any strategies you adopt to overcome the ignorance barrier.
======
angersock
If there are resources at the company--for example, a technical wiki (which I
am a staunch proponent of)--then you should try to get up to speed using
those.

If they don't have that, you need to ask as many questions as you need to
during the meeting. Their responsibility to you as a new team member is to get
you up to speed, and if they're decent folks they accept this.

------
_audakel
There is really no easy way to gain knowledge. Its painful and requires you to
put in time learning outside of work. There are millions of blogs and
tutorials that intro everything from html to MapReduce. The type of person
that can jump into a new tech knowing nothing and start learning is the most
valuable type.

------
RNeff
Take paper and pen to meetings. Write down the key words for things that you
don't understand. After the meeting, go over the list with your boss or the
project architect. He or she may explain the items, or point you to
documentation online.

